# He ate something dead!



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG, this is the grossest thing EVER! Benny threw up the other day (not normal for him, he never throws up) and it looked so gross! I had no idea what it could be at the time. Later that day, I took him out and he ran up to the back of our yard and started eating something, I ran after him and saw gray fur and some guts, and Benny chomping away! I freaked and took him inside and washed his mouth out.

Later that day, I saw a cat run through my yard carrying something - either a baby bunny or a mouse/mole - mystery solved! ****ed cat!

It's been a couple of days and Benny is fine... I was so worried he would get sick.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The "leave it" command is your best friend.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

We live on a riverbank and my Scotty was always eating the dead fish that would wash up on shore in the spring......then throw up.We would go down every day and look for any dead fish and throw them out but he always managed to find one anyways! Man he had really bad breath after those meals!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

BennyBoy said:


> OMG, this is the grossest thing EVER! Benny threw up the other day (not normal for him, he never throws up) and it looked so gross! I had no idea what it could be at the time. Later that day, I took him out and he ran up to the back of our yard and started eating something, I ran after him and saw gray fur and some guts, and Benny chomping away! I freaked and took him inside and washed his mouth out.
> 
> Later that day, I saw a cat run through my yard carrying something - either a baby bunny or a mouse/mole - mystery solved! ****ed cat!
> 
> It's been a couple of days and Benny is fine... I was so worried he would get sick.


 Yuck Benny, uke: Mine have never done that they just roll in yuckie stuff.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

At least he didn't rub all over it. Washing his mouth is a lot easier than bathing him! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

aw man that sucks. The worst thing about that is they could get some type of illness if the animal was sick (gotta wonder why they died in the first place)  Course' old age is the optimal in this sad situation.

Maybe it was a mouse?

Kara


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

My dog once found a big pile of horse droppings and chowed down. Luckily she threw most of it up an hour later. Soooo gross!!!

I think their stomachs and intestines are a lot stronger than ours.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper has eaten broken eggs that fell out of a nest in our yard. I haven't seen him eat an actual carcass of anything though.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry tried to get ahold of an old paper napkin on the ground (it must have been used for an ice cream cone) and it was full of ANTS.
Yuck!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry tried to get ahold of an old paper napkin on the ground (it must have been used for an ice cream cone) and it was full of ANTS.
> Yuck!


I laughed when I read your post. Maccabee grabs onto any used napkins or paper towels he can get a hold of. Of course everyone knows what happens next . . . shred, shred, shred (and eat)!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack slurps up dead worms like spaghetti. Blech.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> Jack slurps up dead worms like spaghetti. Blech.


Miller just, you know, rolls in them to get "leworm" perfume. Luckely I cant smell it!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Jack slurps up dead worms like spaghetti. Blech.


Oh yes, the worms are his fave!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I have to admit I look at the world a little differently since getting a dog, sometimes for the better but mostly for the grosser (is that even a word?)  I can't even begin to count the times Timmy has gotten into something disgusting and then the next minute he's licking my face. uke: I am even more aware of weeding my front garden after seeing all the passing dogs pee there. Good thing they're so cute or they'd be in BIG trouble!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

When Diego was five months old we were living in the city and I took him outside to the tree closest to our apartment. My partner called to me from the window so I turned around for a second and when I turned back around, Diego had his nose low to the base of the tree, looked like he was just smelling something. Called him to walk with me and we walked back into the house. I noticed he had something in his mouth so I said leave it (took me a couple of tries) but then he got the message. He dropped it right on the floor. It was a dead baby bird. GROSS.

Needless to say, I tried cleaning his mouth as best as I could, disposed of tweety bird, and then washed the carpet. Since then, I've been overly-cautious to everything he smells to make sure I don't end up having to clean up another tweety bird mess


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> When Diego was five months old we were living in the city and I took him outside to the tree closest to our apartment. My partner called to me from the window so I turned around for a second and when I turned back around, Diego had his nose low to the base of the tree, looked like he was just smelling something. Called him to walk with me and we walked back into the house. I noticed he had something in his mouth so I said leave it (took me a couple of tries) but then he got the message. He dropped it right on the floor. It was a dead baby bird. GROSS.
> 
> Needless to say, I tried cleaning his mouth as best as I could, disposed of tweety bird, and then washed the carpet. Since then, I've been overly-cautious to everything he smells to make sure I don't end up having to clean up another tweety bird mess


 That is so gross!

My mom's Havanese is named Diego!


----------

